# ANY idea on nice one shots to get can be fruit or desserts



## camie (3/10/19)

just would like to know because im not having any luck mixing myself and would like to try other flavours


----------



## Lawrence A (3/10/19)

@camie Part of the problem with requesting for 'nice' profiles is that all of our palates are so different - what tastes nice for me might be terrible for you, so its really hard to recommend something for someone else.

Out of interest, what recipes have you tried to mix on your own that you were not happy with? And what are you not happy with about the mixes?

Perhaps we can try offer some guidance on how to improve those. 

I haven't tried vary many one shots at all, but 2 of the best that I have tried, are Red Pill and Jelly Bomb, both from BLCK.

@StompieZA has also been reviewing a lot of one-shots of late - check out his posts as there may be something in there that appeals to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## camie (3/10/19)

Lawrence A said:


> @camie Part of the problem with requesting for 'nice' profiles is that all of our palates are so different - what tastes nice for me might be terrible for you, so its really hard to recommend something for someone else.
> 
> Out of interest, what recipes have you tried to mix on your own that you were not happy with? And what are you not happy with about the mixes?
> 
> ...


just wanted to know whats the popular one shots i know its a subjetive thing but ill will give it a taste before purchasing 
i think blck vapour premixes one shot so we can taste before purchase but thanks for the infor it has been helpful

i mixed a strawberry milkshake that i let steep for the recommended days but was not pleased with it


----------



## camie (3/10/19)

P.s i got the recipy off all the flavours 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17479#strawberry_banana_milkshake_by_vapordude
i think it was this one


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

Go and have a look at my one shots i have mixed and reviewed in detail.

Range from local and international, fruity etc.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-medusa-osiris-mango-blackcurrant.t59681/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

camie said:


> just would like to know because im not having any luck mixing myself and would like to try other flavours


Try coffee mill at BLCK. 
And what @StompieZA and @Lawrence A said.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Try coffee mill at BLCK.
> And what @StompieZA and @Lawrence A said.


I really don't understand why people go for these one shots. We have e-liquids including short-fills then the DIY element that allows for creativity and satisfaction when you have created a really nice end flavour. One shots to me seems pretend DIY and quite pointless as all these ready mixed flavours can be bought as e-liquids and there is no DIY element to it just adding PG/VG and nic, it takes all the fun and or skill out of DIY and if someone believes they have created something and gets satisfaction from it they probably also believe if they stick a ready meal in the microwave for 3mins they have just cooked themselves a dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I really don't understand why people go for these one shots. We have e-liquids including short-fills then the DIY element that allows for creativity and satisfaction when you have created a really nice end flavour. One shots to me seems pretend DIY and quite pointless as all these ready mixed flavours can be bought as e-liquids and there is no DIY element to it just adding PG/VG and nic, it takes all the fun and or skill out of DIY and if someone believes they have created something and gets satisfaction from it they probably also believe if they stick a ready meal in the microwave for 3mins they have just cooked themselves a dinner!


Cost savings. Using Red Pill EZ-Shot, I make 100ml 6mg for R69 (excluding bottle). Price at Vape King is R360/100ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Asterix said:


> Cost savings. Using Red Pill EZ-Shot, I make 100ml 6mg for R69 (excluding bottle). Price at Vape King is R360/100ml.


So that R69 includes the oneshot flavouring, PG/VG and nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> So that R69 includes the oneshot flavouring, PG/VG and nicotine?


Yup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Asterix said:


> Yup


Then the question to Red Pill needs to be asked how they can justify charging six times the price just for adding the base and nic! Also what i found interesting from converting Rand to Pounds sterling is unlike @RainstormZA said about e-liquid etc being more expensive in the UK that seems to be incorrect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Asterix said:


> Yup


At that price difference i understand why people would do it now, it's not the DIY element but getting a juice they already like at a fraction of it's price, but does the end result actually taste the same? if so why would anyone actually purchase Red Pill as a finished e-liquid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Then the question to Red Pill needs to be asked how they can justify charging six times the price just for adding the base and nic! Also what i found interesting from converting Rand to Pounds sterling is unlike @RainstormZA said about e-liquid etc being more expensive in the UK that seems to be incorrect!


Yes the juice in SA is extremely expensive. The markups is so high thats why its easy for every second guy to open a vapeshop. The day vape jucie gets taxes, most of these stores will close down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Asterix (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> At that price difference i understand why people would do it now, it's not the DIY element but getting a juice they already like at a fraction of it's price, but does the end result actually taste the same? if so why would anyone actually purchase Red Pill as a finished e-liquid?


Regarding tasting the same....I can’t honestly answer. I went from buying the original Red pill to making various clone recipes due to cost of the original. I was using the red pill clones for about 6 months until VM released the EZ-Shot. Chalk and cheese difference between the clones and the one shot. Been using it ever since. 

So, re-reading this, I guess VM have retained me as a consumer, as opposed to me buying the various clone ingredients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Then the question to Red Pill needs to be asked how they can justify charging six times the price just for adding the base and nic! Also what i found interesting from converting Rand to Pounds sterling is unlike @RainstormZA said about e-liquid etc being more expensive in the UK that seems to be incorrect!


Well I stand corrected, it is a lot cheaper in the UK cos now I only order every 2 or 3 months, depending on how much I use. I pay between 30 and 50 quid for at least 3 different mixes (last batch cost me around 40 quid and I made 1L of Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints - that should last me around 4 months). So yeah it is definitely cheaper here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Well I stand corrected, it is a lot cheaper in the UK cos now I only order every 2 or 3 months, depending on how much I use. I pay between 30 and 50 quid for at least 3 different mixes (last batch cost me around 40 quid and I made 1L of Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints - that should last me around 4 months). So yeah it is definitely cheaper here.


When you made the statements it was just after arriving in the UK and when new in any country if you look in the wrong places it can give a false impression.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I really don't understand why people go for these one shots. We have e-liquids including short-fills then the DIY element that allows for creativity and satisfaction when you have created a really nice end flavour. One shots to me seems pretend DIY and quite pointless as all these ready mixed flavours can be bought as e-liquids and there is no DIY element to it just adding PG/VG and nic, it takes all the fun and or skill out of DIY and if someone believes they have created something and gets satisfaction from it they probably also believe if they stick a ready meal in the microwave for 3mins they have just cooked themselves a dinner!


Some people also have bad experiences with DIY. So the one shot option is a sure thing.
Then also buying 10 different ingredients and only making 2-3 DIY recipes is also a waste.
And the cost of juice here in Z.A.
Is a bit rediculous as with most things here in Z.A.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Some people also have bad experiences with DIY. So the one shot option is a sure thing.
> Then also buying 10 different ingredients and only making 2-3 DIY recipes is also a waste.
> And the cost of juice here in Z.A.
> Is a bit rediculous as with most things here in Z.A.


Yeah it's been explained it's a cost thing that i totally get but still stand by my statement if someone believes they are creating something they are kidding themselves, i have in the past read discussions about one shots where the participants are classing it has DIY and being creative!


----------



## Wimmas (2/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Yeah it's been explained it's a cost thing that i totally get but still stand by my statement if someone believes they are creating something they are kidding themselves, i have in the past read discussions about one shots where the participants are classing it has DIY and being creative!


@Timwis, no one thinks they are creating something. I am sure we are all aware that a one shot is a recipe created by someone else and we are just mixing it with VG / PG / NIC. 

I used to DIY for around two years and it was 99% a waste of money for me. I am one of many. I watched countless videos, subscribed to sites, read throigh thousands of reddit threads and even ecigssa. After all of that there were a handful of recipes I enjoyed, and none of them are my own.

Call me an unskilled idiot if you'd like, but I am no longer interested in spending thousands on DIY concentrates, a lot of time, having a cupboard full of steeping juices of which most will be thrown away, and never having juice which is "worthy" in my opinion.

I would rather spend my money on one shots or finished juice and enjoy vaping.

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/19)

Wimmas said:


> @Timwis, no one thinks they are creating something. I am sure we are all aware that a one shot is a recipe created by someone else and we are just mixing it with VG / PG / NIC.
> 
> I used to DIY for around two years and it was 99% a waste of money for me. I am one of many. I watched countless videos, subscribed to sites, read throigh thousands of reddit threads and even ecigssa. After all of that there were a handful of recipes I enjoyed, and none of them are my own.
> 
> ...


I said in the message you quoted it's been explained and i totally get it so nothing to do with this thread but the fact is i have in the past read threads where people have discussed one shots as if it was DIY and proud of their creations i'm simply stating a fact so don't sound of at me buddy but if that what it takes for you to post on here all fine as it's took your contribution to the forum to a grand total of 177 posts in over 2 years but there again you referred to the forum as "even Ecigssa"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (2/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I said in the message you quoted it's been explained and i totally get it so nothing to do with this thread but the fact is i have in the past read threads where people have discussed one shots as if it was DIY and proud of their creations i'm simply stating a fact so don't sound of at me buddy but if that what it takes for you to post on here all fine as it's took your contribution to the forum to a grand total of 177 posts in over 2 years but there again you referred to the forum as "even Ecigssa"!


You were the one spurring by repeatedly suggesting those who mix one shots are under the impression they are creating something, and the tone of your posts are demeaning to such individuals.

Whether I have one post or a million it makes no difference. What have you contributed to the thread other than stating an individual who mixes one shots should never think they are creating anything? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimmas (2/12/19)

On a different note to the OP - check out Flavourworldsa. Out of personal experience I found that most of the CB and Supershots they sell are good.

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/19)

Wimmas said:


> You were the one spurring by repeatedly suggesting those who mix one shots are under the impression they are creating something, and the tone of your posts are demeaning to such individuals.
> 
> Whether I have one post or a million it makes no difference. What have you contributed to the thread other than stating an individual who mixes one shots should never think they are creating anything?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


No, once it was explained it was a price issue that explained it and i said so and have no issues with people using one shots. But it's not my fault if some people out there class it as DIY when it's not because i have read threads where that's the case.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/19)

I dont understand the whole "creating" something. Most diy'ers just use recipes off the internet, so what is the difference between that and a one shot?
I think the "recipes" all over the internet is the reason so many people stop diy. They are mostly horrible, some clown that mixed a few things he had available in his stack and then post it as a great fruit shake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/19)

[


Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont understand the whole "creating" something. Most diy'ers just use recipes off the internet, so what is the difference between that and a one shot?
> I think the "recipes" all over the internet is the reason so many people stop diy. They are mostly horrible, some clown that mixed a few things he had available in his stack and then post it as a great fruit shake


I assumed most do what i do have a couple of boxes of flavours and get creative, my juices turn out pretty good but i have never followed a recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont understand the whole "creating" something. Most diy'ers just use recipes off the internet, so what is the difference between that and a one shot?
> I think the "recipes" all over the internet is the reason so many people stop diy. They are mostly horrible, some clown that mixed a few things he had available in his stack and then post it as a great fruit shake


Yeah probably only ever did the recipe on paper!


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/19)

Timwis said:


> [
> 
> I assumed most do what i do have a couple of boxes of flavours and get creative, my juices turn out pretty good but i have never followed a recipe.


Yes I started diy and did recipes, man was that bad and a waste of money. Then went to well known one shots and buying a commercial juice here and there. Then one day I was bored and started playing around making my own recipes and finally it worked. Now when I want something new, I decide what profile Im looking at, google a bit what concentrates give what flavour and then mix. Only concentrate on one mix at a time and tweak every mix till you satisfied. 
Now I have great diy juices, much better than the recipes, better than the one shots even. Hell Im even considering opening a juice line next year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/19)

It's not only about the money which is definitely not a negligible factor but also about the PG/VG ratio as I mix 50/50 90% of the time and about the nicotine strength since I vape mostly at 1mg nowadays. So yes, having one shots available is a a super great thing for me. I'm not sure whether the flavour profile changes much with my little tweaks but I keep what I like and throw the rest away which happened once or twice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> It's not only about the money which is definitely not a negligible factor but also about the PG/VG ratio as I mix 50/50 90% of the time and about the nicotine strength since I vape mostly at 1mg nowadays. So yes, having one shots available is a a super great thing for me. I'm not sure whether the flavour profile changes much with my little tweaks but I keep what I like and throw the rest away which happened once or twice.


Yeah when i DIY i'm at 2mg and although i refer to it as 70VG i actually go for an overall 2 thirds VG, 1 third PG mix (inclusive of flavourings and nicotine) so about 33.33rPG/66.66rVG. Ready made e-liquids are very rigid in their available choices of mg (they tend to just stick to multiples of 3) and even ratios.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (2/12/19)

I never followed a recipe straight and yes I have looked at a few of them. I used to look at the flavour profiles and percentages but always seem to end up doing my own thing.
Main flavour+ sub flavour and additional flavours that compliments the main and sub.fill a 10ml concentrate bottle shake and toss in a 100ml bottle VG nic VG.
Recently I have left the 10ml concentrate mix to amalgamate for a while before mixing in VG and it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

